# Tracking my new Fire



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

I live in the Philippines so the dates won't match up yet however,
I ordered my new Kindle Fire on Tuesday. Later the same day I ordered a Brlden case for it. I thought they might put them together as it was middle of the night there.
No way. the next morning the case was on its merry way to Cincinnati to be sent later that day to China via DHL.
The Fire was waiting to be shipped. I waited all that day and this morning (26th here) they finally sent it out. It is now heading to Kentucky via UPS. 
My address is San Jose, Philippines. I am thinking they are sending it to California. I should know when they contact me that they are unable to deliver. They also changed the estimated date to Saturday from next Tuesday. It looks like they are going to fly it to the west coast and try to deliver it in San Jose California.
This is going to be interesting. I am thinking I am going to get a case and then no Fire until way later. It will probably go back to Amazon and then be reshipped to the right address. 
At least I still have my old kindle but no color. I have had it for several years.
Ken


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ray,

congrats on the new Fire! 

likely the case and the Fires started out in different locations.  Not all things are stored in all warehouses.

Also, the first tracking information that is sent out is when the label is generated; it can be several hours before an item is actually shipped.

If you're concerned about whether it is going to be shipped in the right direction, you could use the website to contact customer service via email to verify where they are going to ship it.

Betsy


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

I sent an email to ups awhile ago. They don't seem to be in contact with Amazon after they begin doing their thing. It looks like it has been trucked from Tenn to Louisville so far. That is slow for 2-4 day delivery half way around the world. I have been thinking about contacting Amazon but if UPS has the wrong idea or didn't read the label correctly, they will be the ones who must find it.
I will just track more the rest of the day and see where it goes next.
I sort of wish they had used DHL for both packages.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Raybrite said:


> I sent an email to ups awhile ago. They don't seem to be in contact with Amazon after they begin doing their thing. It looks like it has been trucked from Tenn to Louisville so far. That is slow for 2-4 day delivery half way around the world. I have been thinking about contacting Amazon but if UPS has the wrong idea or didn't read the label correctly, they will be the ones who must find it.
> I will just track more the rest of the day and see where it goes next.
> I sort of wish they had used DHL for both packages.


Actually, as Amazon is the shipper, they may be able to get more info. I was trying to find out what happened to one package and UPS advised me to have the shipper contact them. Not to mention Amazon is a very very good customer of UPS. . And Amazon could verify what they told the shipper as far as address. If it's being shipped to the wrong address, Amazon is the one who would have to fix it.

Louisville is a UPS hub. It'll fly from there. Most of the UPS deliveries I get go through Louisville.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, bear in mind that much of the middle of the US is flooded right now, which could be causing delays. 

Betsy


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

Some good news and some disbelief.
This morning I checked and the case arrived in Manila about 8:10 AM. It will still have to go through customs and then be sent to their local delivery people. That used to take 2 days the last time I did it. (Several years ago)
I didn't know about Louisville. I haven't ordered like this for a long time and things usually went through Cinn and then to China like the case did. It said the fire had left Alaska at midnight. I guess that is my time here. It is 9:16AM here now on Friday. My disbelief comes from the estimated delivery date that UPS gave me. They said it would be delivered on Saturday before the close of business. That is tomorrow and it is not even in the country yet. 
Guess they will surprise me.
Ken


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Raybrite said:


> Some good news and some disbelief.
> This morning I checked and the case arrived in Manila about 8:10 AM. It will still have to go through customs and then be sent to their local delivery people. That used to take 2 days the last time I did it. (Several years ago)
> I didn't know about Louisville. I haven't ordered like this for a long time and things usually went through Cinn and then to China like the case did. It said the fire had left Alaska at midnight. I guess that is my time here. It is 9:16AM here now on Friday. My disbelief comes from the estimated delivery date that UPS gave me. They said it would be delivered on Saturday before the close of business. That is tomorrow and it is not even in the country yet.
> Guess they will surprise me.
> Ken




I guess it depends on where they originate, but most of my stuff heading to VA goes through Louisville. Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

The cover is in Manila. That is about 15-20 miles from here. 
The Kindle Fire stopped about a half hour ago for a bit of duty free shopping in Hong Kong. I will watch that one. One of my other kindles awhile back stopped somewhere in China and took a two day vacation. It may be here in the morning. If UPS stays with the delivery it may come here tomorrow but I won't count on that. The original date from Amazon was Tuesday. That sounds more realistic. I will see.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Raybrite said:


> The Kindle Fire stopped about a half hour ago for a bit of duty free shopping in Hong Kong.


LOL, they'll do that!

Betsy


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

Final Update before delivery.
The Kindle Fire went shopping in Taiwan before coming to the Philippines. It is up near Subic and listed as out for delivery. That is a long way from here. I am near Manila.
The Cover has been given over to someone for delivery here.
Now the final race is on. They were scheduled to be delivered by Tuesday. They should meet that with no problem. I am just wondering if the Saturday date that UPS was giving is valid still. They seem to think they are going to make that and they only have about 12 hours to make that here. This will be interesting.
Ken


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

At 2PM on Saturday the cover for the Kindle Fire arrived.
Earlier I noticed the estimated delivery date for the Kindle Fire was changed to Monday. 
I now have a cover for the Kindle Fire but it must remain empty until Monday to see if it fits. 
I ordered the one for the New Kindle Fire HD which is what I ordered so it should work.
The funny part about all of this is that I ordered the Kindle Fire about 2 hours before the cover and the cover shipped right away. The Kindle Fire waited a day or so before it began the journey.
Oh well, I still have my old kindle and it is working fine.
Ken


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

I was reading my old kindle and settled with the idea that my Fire wold be delivered on Monday when someone came in and told me there was a delivery guy here from UPS. They were 2 hours behind the case. 
I did get a laugh out of those two books they give you. Each has one page of English. Not a good manual.
Now I am charging the new fire in its new case. 4 days early!
Thanks.
Ken


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, Ken!  That's great!  Enjoy!

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Did it bring you any souvenirs from its stop overs?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Make sure you check your credit-card statement(s) to see how much it spent.


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

I lost my Kindle fire this morning. 
My son brought his friend over and they are connected playing minecraft.
Oh well, I still have my old one to read.
Ken


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Raybrite said:


> I lost my Kindle fire this morning.
> My son brought his friend over and they are connected playing minecraft.
> Oh well, I still have my old one to read.
> Ken


Yeah, ya gotta be careful who you lend your Fire to; they'll take it over and you'll have a hard time getting it back. You may need to order another one for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A spare Kindle Fire is a marvelous thing. 
Kindle Fire HD



Betsy


----------

